# Tivo running MS Media Center Extender software



## nexus99 (Oct 17, 2002)

How difficult would it be to take the code that runs on one of the new Media Center Extenders (Linksys has 2 new ones) and build a similar app for TIVO s3/HD? How nice would it be to have all of the TIVO functionality as well as the TIVO being the central hub and connection point for all of our other media?

I would Love to watch my TIVO recorded apps then hit a button and be able to stream some home movies from my Vista Media Center. 

Is this a feasable option?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Hard. It is easier to manipulate your servers to be TiVo compatible, rather than the TiVo to be Media Center compatible. Remember, for now, the TiVo only plays MPEG2.


----------

